# Ebb and Flow help



## MJ20 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi guys.So im going with an ebb & flow system (I know you'll kick me in the nuts for this Kade).Im planning on having 5 plants in 5 normal plant pots filled with peat or a mixture of peat and gravel stones.My question is>how often should the pump come on to pump the nutes to the plants? Also, should the res be below the plants?I was also thinking that I would need 2 pumps>one to airate the nutes and another to pump the fluid through to the plants.I'm a  lil confued about this setup so any help would be greatly appreciated.I know the basics but as for location of pumps etc. to pump the stuff through..please guide me


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 31, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Hi guys.So im going with an ebb & flow system (I know you'll kick me in the nuts for this Kade).Im planning on having 5 plants in 5 normal plant pots filled with peat or a mixture of peat and gravel stones.My question is>how often should the pump come on to pump the nutes to the plants? Also, should the res be below the plants?I was also thinking that I would need 2 pumps>one to airate the nutes and another to pump the fluid through to the plants.I'm a lil confued about this setup so any help would be greatly appreciated.I know the basics but as for location of pumps etc. to pump the stuff through..please guide me


 
Whoa buddy, don't go and buy anything yet. We've got to get you up to date on your system before you buy mistakes.

No peat or any other organic mass in a hydro setup. Only a proper hydro media like Lava, Hydroton, very porous rock or any mix of river rock and one of those. Coconut shells are starting to get popular, but I've never used them.

You don't want to put *anything* in your system that will return to your pump or piping system and cause a clog.

The size of your pots and reservoir are determined by a ratio of them.

Have you looked at the ebb and flow system I put in the DIY area? It's about the least expensive setup you can build.

Check it out and get back with me if you like. We can get you into an ebb and flow system, but I think you've got to learn a little more about it *before* you commit to building one.

Here's a link to it:
CLICK HERE


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks SB! Alot to digest there but I think I get the general idea and a much better understanding of the system.Questions:
1) Do I _have_ to use a bulkhead fitting for the top?Can't I use something just as appropriate?

2)If i'm correct you have 2 tubes running to a single grow chamber>one at the bottom to fill the chamber and another 1" below the top of the media to drain...right?


----------



## purple_chronic (Feb 1, 2007)

hey im from PR and i cant get anything that has to be with hydro... i to have a ebb and flow system my friend got but im missing those grow rocks and those net pots i cant find them anywhere around here cant i buy them in any other store???(home depot,walmart,kmart,etc.)


----------



## purple_chronic (Feb 1, 2007)

Where can i buy lava rocks???


----------



## Growdude (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is a link where I get most of my stuff, here is some hydroton.
http://www.hydroharrys.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/4/products_id/699?osCsid=2b03414a23541cdbc6a5ecb21d5972cd


----------



## purple_chronic (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanxxx...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 1, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Thanks SB! Alot to digest there but I think I get the general idea and a much better understanding of the system.Questions:
> 1) Do I _have_ to use a bulkhead fitting for the top?Can't I use something just as appropriate?
> 
> 2)If i'm correct you have 2 tubes running to a single grow chamber>one at the bottom to fill the chamber and another 1" below the top of the media to drain...right?


 
What can you use that would be as good as a bulkhead fitting? That's what they are made for. About 7 bucks each and they're good for ten years. That's not too much for what you get.

Look at the drawings again in the first two posts. Only one fill line and one drain line per/tub.

I'm going to make a photo type drawing of the system. I'll try to get it done this weekend.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 1, 2007)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> Where can i buy lava rocks???


Sometimes a pet store will have them. You want something about 3/8ths to 1/2 inch in diameter.


----------



## purple_chronic (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanxxx...


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 2, 2007)

Cool SB.I'm waiting for the pics.I think I might just use 5 big buckets that would atleast be 14" deep  since they're so inexpensive and easy to find>can those work?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 2, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Cool SB.I'm waiting for the pics.I think I might just use 5 big buckets that would atleast be 14" deep since they're so inexpensive and easy to find>can those work?


 
As long as the buckets are plumbed as they should be, yes.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 5, 2007)

If I can't find lava rocks can I just use cleaned gravel (white rocks) in the whole grow chamber?But if I can find lava rocks, would a 50/50 mix of LR and white rocks be cool?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 5, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> If I can't find lava rocks can I just use cleaned gravel (white rocks) in the whole grow chamber?But if I can find lava rocks, would a 50/50 mix of LR and white rocks be cool?


It would be better if you used Hydroton or lava. The porosity of the rock enables it to retain moisture for the roots between feedings. This is very important in flowering. You can order either of them online. Fish stores sometimes have the lava rock. You want the size of about 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch. any smaller and it can give you problems with your pump. When you fill your tubs with it, do so by hand, very gently so as not to chip off little pieces that could foul your pump.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

jrobertsons thread was moved into it's own thread here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9602


----------

